# LOOKIN FOR HELP ON RIFLE CHOICES.



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am going to be heading to Wyoming next fall to go mule deer/antelope hunting with my uncle. I really don't know what caliber or what kind of rifle to get to do the job. I am thinking I will be shooting 150+ yards.
I may also be doing some predator hunting also while I'm in Wyoming. But again I have no idea what caliber to use. I would like to keep the rifle and scope under around $700.

I have recently been looking at a Tikka T3 in a .270 win
Also a Howa M-1500 .270 win

I really don't know what a good rifle to get is or what a good caliber would be, any positive advice would be well appriciated.

:sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

savage in a cal that you can shoot alot to practice longer shots. put a nikon buckmaster on top and you will be gtg. if it was me i would look at the 7mm-08 with a good bullet will do everything you want.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

First, do you plan on reloading or buying factory ammo?

If reloading then the option of calibers is wide open. If you want a cross over gun, the 25-06 is a good choice. A .243 Win is another but only if you are shooting TSX Barnes bullets out of it for deer.

I have a 7mm-08, love the caliber, but it also is a reload caliber!

In regards to choice of rifles, get one that feels and fits you well. Be it Tikka,Win, Rem, Savage etc... all of the current products are going to be able to shoot good groups well beyond most peoples ablity to put it on the mark.

In regards to glass, I am partial to Leupold for two reasons, one the fact they have a true lifetime warranty and hold their value well if you sell it used. The VXII-III can have turret put in them by the factory for elevation about $90.00 for both $150.00 give or take. They have better eye relief than other brands of scopes and for use from shirt sleeve to parka that eye relief is important.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would also recommend the Savage. They produce the best accuracy out of the box right now. Actions feel a bit rough until you use it a bit, it gets smooth. Not pretty, but it does the job.

Caliber is up to you, I like 308. Ammo is available anywhere, if you reload it has a large offering of bullet types and weights to choose from, and works on deer,varmints and most anything else you want to shoot.

+1 on the Nikon Buckmaster scope. Eye relief is 3.6" it already has low profile target turrets on it and you can get high profile turrets if you want them. The glass is superior to lower end Leupolds and Nikon also has a lifetime warranty.

I used to be a die hard Leupold fan. In about the last 10 years their quality has diminshed considerably, QC is terrible. Customer service is iffy. Sometimes it is ok, most of the time you get the run-around. I will not buy another Leupold because of treatment I, and others I know have received. In fact, all my Leupolds have been replaced with Nikons.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

+1 on the leupy serivce it has just gone down hill fast. They are resting on the fact they have a good name and not improving on anything. but for the average guy that shoots a little bit before season and a few shots during season will probally get the job done. But for the price of the buckmaster you will have to spend twice as much to get a comparable leupy.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Disclaimer:
When answering a post like this, for every guy who says the sun comes up in the east, there will be one who denounces him as an idiot and will say it comes up in the west. Ultimately asking a question like this gains you little you can truly hang your hat on, and you have to do your own research and make up your own mind......

That being said, depends entirely on your preferences & checkbook...

Caliber:
The 270 Winchester is a superb choice for western hunting, or for medium game anywhere, for that matter. I've killed a pile of big game from goats to moose & elk in my years with a bunch of different calibers, but I bet a good 70% of them fell to a 270. For the record I killed a moose with the 270 and 150 grain Partition handloads. It will take big stuff if you place the shot right.

My 30 year + love affair with the 270 is focused on my LH Remington 700 LSS. Even though I'm having a fling with a beautiful Weatherby Accumark in 257 Wby Mag, I know that my Remington 700 in 270 is the one that really holds my heart...

Rifles:
Again, your preference and checkbook are your guides. The Tikka T3 and Savage 111/116 are excellent choices but both have a flaw if you are going with the 270, that being 22" barrels. When all is said and done the 270 needs a 24" barrel to give you all the speed it's capable of, which is why you would go with a 270 in the first place. If losing a couple hundred FPS doesn't bother you, these rifle will do fine. Better yet if you want a 22" barrel, go with a short action caliber that will give you all it's got in that length, such as a 308 or 7MM-08...

As far as I'm concerned, rifles begin & end with the Remington 700. They cost more than a Savage or Tikka, but are worth it. The 700 is the gold standard against which every production rifle made is compared. The 700 CDL is gorgeous, shoots great, and comes in a number of calibers suitable for western hunting. And yes, the barel length is 24" for non-magnum long action calibers, 26" for magnum LAs.

Weatherby Vanguards are in the same price range as 700's and are darn nice shooting rifles. What I don't like about Weatherby's is their weight. Doesn't matter the caliber, the Weatherby action & bolt are massive, much larger than any others out there, and heavy.

I have a safeful of 700's of various models/calibers, also Weatherby, Tikka, and a couple Savages. So being, my opinions are based in usingg & shooting them all...

Glass;
You didn't ask but I'll tell you from experience, you absolutely have to have good binocs out west, and even better good binocs and a good spotting scope. You'll spend hours glassing to locate & evaluate game compared to the few moments required to take the shot. Don't go cheap with junk like low end Bushnells, Barskas, and Tascos, you will regret it!!!!

If need be, save up all year and get good optics just before you leave...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second the Optics suggestion. You can't hit what you can't see. Optics are worth more than the rifle, because without them the shot goes no where.

I'd suggest you go to a retail store and pick up every gun there just to get a feel for them. make sure they fit you. Then go upon that to choose your rifle.

Caliber should be third. The 270 is a decent round, so if that's what you're leaning towards then keep leaning.

NDTerminator, by the way, the sun comes up in the east... :lol: sorry I had too.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> When answering a post like this, for every guy who says the sun comes up in the east, there will be one who denounces him as an idiot and will say it comes up in the west.


Saying the sun comes up in the west would be just stupid.  
Actually right now it is more in the southeast when it comes up, so it would depend on the season. :lol:



> As far as I'm concerned, rifles begin & end with the Remington 700. They cost more than a Savage or Tikka, but are worth it. The 700 is the gold standard against which every production rifle made is compared.


NDT and I have had a long standing disagreement on this point. I will agree that at one time they may have been the gold standard, but their QC, like Leupolds has suffered in the past several years and in most cases gunsmithing is required to get them to shoot to their potential. Not syaing they are bad, just that they require tweaking that in most cases isn't required with a Savage. No question though that the actions are smoother and fit and finish is better.

And yes, I have owned Remingtons, and Winchesters, and Rugers and Savages. IMO Savage right now is better, But that is my opinion, others MMV. 

I do agree on several points though. Ultimately, the decision of what rifle to get will depend upon your own research. Answers put forth in a forum can point you in a direction. But, what fits you best, combined with personal preference should be your main guide.

And optics should be your first consideration. Not only the rifle scope itself, but binos as well. A good set is required, I hate seeing glassing done with a rifle scope.

Try several rifles and get the one that fits you best.

270 is a great caliber and does well on deer and varmints, I just happen to prefer the 308. Not saying it is better, just my preference.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not planning on reloading my own ammo. And what about howa rifles? I have read that they are really good and durable rifles and they are a descent price.
Thanks for the help.

:sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Howa rifles have basically the same action as the Weatherby Vanguards if I recall.

as far as accuracy I've only heard good things, I've never shot one more than just a few times at a 400yd gong with a 22-250. It seemed decent. But I'm more of a Remington 700 or Winchester pre '64 action guy. The trigger was decent also. It was basically set the same as my 250.

xdeano


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

pretty sure a .308 or 30-06 would do the job.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Howa/Vanguard same rifle different name!

Like I said before, if not reloading take a hard look at the price of ammo for the caliber you chose!!!!

Optics as NDT points out are the most important thing as almost all the current rifles will shoot well.

He is also right regarding opinions on optics, 30 year user of Leupold with a host of other brands in between.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Weatherby vanguard in 270 is a good choice, very accurate, decent trigger, 24" barrel. Just set up my nephew with one, and it was very accurate out of the box with everything we fed it while breaking it in.

Scopes, take a look at sightron. I have 3 now, and will continue to purchase them as long as the price remains the same. They have a lifetime warranty, pick up light as well as scopes costing 2-3 times as much. I have had them on everything 222 to 300 win mag and they have all held up well.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

In regards to the Howa Rifles, I have worked with several over the years either in the form of Weatherby Vanguards, Smith & Wesson Model 1500's, Mossberg 1500's and Howa 1500's. Calibers of Howa Rifles I have worked with include .223 Remington, .243 Winchester, .270 Winchester & .30-06 Springfield. I personally think the Howa 1500's are a good buy. All of the ones I worked with needed a little tuning to get the triggers good, but that was relatively easy. All shot quite well, and handloads generally produced the best results.

As has been stated, each and every one of us has our own opinions in regards to what we prefer to use, and I am no different. In regards to calibers, I have a couple of favorites that I have used for for Deer Hunting for years and years. They are the .243 Winchester and the .30-06 Springfield.

In the .243 I have used a lot of different bullets over the years, 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzers, 85gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails, 100gr. Remington Core Lokt PSP's, 100gr. Federal Power Shoks, 100gr. Sierra Gameking Spitzer Boat Tails, 100gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails, 100gr. Hornady Boat Tail Spire Point Interlocks, and my favorite of them all the 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip. All have worked quite well but I have been most impressed with the 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. In my opinion they turn the .243 into a real Deer Killin Machine.

In the .30-06 I have used everything from 110gr. Speer or Hornady Spire Points through 165gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails with good results. I am currently using a T/C Encore Rifle with a Bergara 24" Stainless-Steel .30-06 Barrel. I am handloading 150gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips to a muzzle velocity of 3038 FPS. Thankgiving morning I took a 4x4 Whitetail Buck at a lasered 475 yards. Yes I practice at long range and knew I could make the shot. More important I knew the .30-06 with the 150gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip could do the job.

I have also used the .270 Winchester and the .280 Remington over the years and both are excellent cartridges. Actually if you are going to be restricted to factory ammo, take a walk through some Convience Stores and Gun Shops to get an idea of what you can find anywhere for ammo should the need arrise, and I think the cartridges I have mentioned (with the exception of the .280 Remington) will be stocked on most shelves.

I am not really sure there is a BAD CHOICE in cartridge of the ones I as well as others have listed. The .243 is on the light end, but if you put a good bullet in the right place it will do the job. I also like the .243 for it's cross over capability of working great for Varmints also.

Larry


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

First i would like to ask what is a good caliber for pronghorn hunting in wyoming.Second I would like to ask what is a good caliber for deer hunting in ND and possiably coyote hunting in ND and MN. I have read a few articles and it seems like the .243 win. is most popular. But i am also looking for input on any other calibers. I will more than likely be walking with this rifle and possiably making shots around 300 yards and shorter.

I have been looking around at rifles and have found a couple which I like, and I would like to know your guys opinion on them and any others in which you would recommend. P.S. I AM LEFT HANDED.

First, the Tikka T3 hunter.
Second, the Savage Stevens 200
Third, the Howa Scope Package (i know it's not left handed)
Fourth, the Howa Axiom Spec-Ops Varminter/ or Thumbhole Varminter.
I am not 100% set on .243. But i have a bit of a jump when i get around rifles like 308, 30-06 and such where there is a considerable kick back. Also how much does a .243 kick, I have been told it is somewhat like a 12 guage pump shotgun but i have yet to fire a .243, but i have a 12 guage shotgun so i know what that feels like.

Any suggestions you fellow hunter may have are appreciated. I am left handed and would prefer to get a rifle that is left handed, and i'd like to try to keep the price of just the rifle around $600-$700 or lower.

Thank you,

Alex :sniper:


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

My buddy just bought a Savage 11FXP3 package deal for around 5 bills. It prints under an inch at 100yrds right out of the box. The accutrigger is sweet. Hard to beat for the money.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Anybody know where I can find a Tikka T3 hunter in left-handed. . . I have looked online on their catalog and it says they offer the hunter in left-handed. I have talked with people from Scheel's and Gander Mtn. and they say that tikka has never made the hunter in left-handed. But yet I have seen videos with them in it. So anybody know where I can find a left-handed Tikka T3 hunter???

:sniper: *


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you are set on the Tikka you will have to find someone with an FFL who will take the time to find and order you one. Or print this out, http://www.tikka.fi/pdf/specs/HunterLH.pdf take it to Scheels, tell them they are full of sh%t and ask them to order you one.

Or get a Savage. 8)

huntin1


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have decided on either a Howa scope package or a savage (left handed). My uncle has a howa and says it is a tack driver, it's a little heavy with that scope on it. I can get the Howa package for around $450, or i could get a savage rifle for that same price without a scope. I have stepped away from the tikka because of the price, with this i can possiably get a pistol for home defense and plinking, and in the future for permit to carry.

But to end it short and sweet my choice is a howa or a savage for under $550. . . Caliber choice is still the 25-06.

:sniper:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

the scopes that come with the package are junk and undeserving of being on that rifle. the ones i have seen came with cheap simmons


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

KurtR said:


> the scopes that come with the package are junk and undeserving of being on that rifle. the ones i have seen came with cheap simmons


The ones I have seen come with like a 3-10X40 nighteater scope. . .


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

benson821 said:


> KurtR said:
> 
> 
> > the scopes that come with the package are junk and undeserving of being on that rifle. the ones i have seen came with cheap simmons
> ...


i would not use a night eater scope as a paper weight as that is disrespectful to the paper.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I had to send in my Leupold because the retical would move when it was hot. Anyway I also had them put a new turret on it. I had it back to me in two weeks and one day from the day I sent it to them. So they had it only a few days. So far it is as solid as the day it came from them as new. What failed was an O-ring. They fail nothing you can do about that.

One time, Chuck Norris accidentally stubbed his toe. It destroyed the entire state of Ohio.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would rather use your failed O ring from the leupy than a night eater. this is a tough scope


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with this rifle??

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=87002

I saw it online and it seems like a pretty nice gun, but i haven't heard anything about this type of savage.
The tikka is still a possibility but i haven't been able to find one in 25-06 left handed.

Any regards about the rifle in the link above is much appreciated.
:sniper:


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Remington 700 SPS in 270 win! I just got one in 22-250 with stainless varmint barrel and it shoots .66" groups at 100. Love it so much I just ordered one with blued barrel in 300 win mag.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

For anybody who cares. Today I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 rifle. Got a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope on it. Haven't shot it yet but i am pretty excited!! Thank you everybody who gave me helpful advice!

:sniper:


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Range Update:

Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 Winchester Scheels 3.5-10X42mm scope Winchester bipod and Federal Power Shok (Blue box) 130 and 150 grain soft points

I have been out to the range at Casselton twice now with my new rifle.
The action in amazing, locks up good and is a very sturdy rifle (i have a bipod on it).
Took me a couple rounds to get it zeroed at 50 yards, i then moved the target out to 100 yards and once i got it zeroed in there i shot 3 shots and got about a 2/3 in group. The guys at the range were astonished when i brought my target back and saying what a good shot i am.

The second time i moved the target out to 200 yards (which is where i want my zero at) i got 5 rounds in about 1.5 inch group.

Not to brag but I am feeling pretty amazing i am a 17 year old shooter/hunter and i was getting tigheter groups than guys out there with thousand dollar out fits. I hope to be a marine core scout sniper after high school.

But back to the range report this rifel is perfect for me the trigger is light i was suprised the first couple times i shot it. There is a moderate kick but it is bearable it reminds me of my 12 guage. But this rifle is great i would recommend it to anybody looking for a rifle.

Sincerely,
benson821

P.S.
Thanks to all the people who gave me advice on this site, I will be probable asking more questions later. Next on my plate is a predator/varmint rifle (besides my 22LR). But that will be later on this fall.


----------

